# Bombed 💣



## Davidjohnsonjr (Jul 24, 2021)

This weekend I received a package from Anthony. Man let me tell you. My cigar journey just began and this a way to kick it off! With an amazing bomb!
Thank you Anthony for all the amazing Cigars. You my friend, are a blessing 🙏🏼


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr (Jul 24, 2021)

@ACasazza


----------



## Davidjohnsonjr (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

Awesome!!! Some very good smokes there.


----------



## BlueRidgePuffer (May 31, 2021)

Someone got hit hard lol


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

You just got nuked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Let me know when you have the 1st gen Turtle. I haven't had one since 2019 and they've been getting some good rest. 

When you're ready to light up an angels share, lmk and I'll jump on Google Duo and smoke it with you.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Totally amazing! Mother of all Bombs! Weapon of Mass Destruction! I don't think I have ever seen anything like this... In my day, we would send someone a few good sticks, but this is on another level. I don't even think calling it a bomb is appropriate at this point. It's a WMD! 

Congrats @*Davidjohnsonjr *


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

wisdomwalker said:


> Totally amazing! Mother of all Bombs! Weapon of Mass Destruction! I don't think I have ever seen anything like this... In my day, we would send someone a few good sticks, but this is on another level. I don't even think calling it a bomb is appropriate at this point. It's a WMD!
> 
> Congrats @*Davidjohnsonjr *


Dave and I have been good friends since 2008, I had to make sure he wasn't getting a box full of Ron Mexico's 😂

I was just sad I didn't have any more Cu-Avana Punisher's to send him.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice one! WTG @ACasazza


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Great Caesar’s Ghost


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Spectacular fireworks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

That is some hit enjoy!


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Wow @ACasazza nice hit. 

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VolkBC (Aug 30, 2021)

KABOOM! That's awesome!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

VolkBC said:


> KABOOM! That's awesome!


I don't know what was more fun, me sending or him receiving!


----------

